

About Feminism - IsaacSchlueter
http://aboutfeminism.me/

======
leejoramo
This is one of the best written summaries about discrimination that I have
read.

I will be sending this on to a number of friends both in and out of the
industry.

Edit: I am rather embarrassed to say that my comment was the first after over
50 minutes on HN. This a major issue for our industry. I remember when I went
to college in the 1980's, the Computer Science programs had a very high female
enrollment compared to many of the other math/science/engineering fields. It
is very tragic that our industry has regressed in the numbers of women.

Edit 2: Ah so it appears the original article was cross posted. I did search
HN for other threads to the above link

~~~
hkmurakami
Is it still not comparatively higher than said other STEM fields? I recall
that the areas with the most females were Molecular Biology, Chemistry
(Chemical Engineering), followed by Computer Science when I was in school.

The numbers were definitely better than Electrical, my own department.

------
hkmurakami
Existing discussion of identical text, on mvc.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7784868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7784868)

